# P22 opinions



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

what do y'all think? I have been reading about them and the P22 seems to be getting some rough reviews. I think it.s the crappy ammo? so im buying one any way. i filled out the p-work this morning and was promptly delayed from making the purchase, bummer! The clerk asks if i ever had a back ground check before and i told him about 10 in the last 18 months. BINGO!!!!! they assured me that it would come thru in the next few days


----------

